# Coast is NOT clear! Everybody up!



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

There was a quick wing slap and all the ferals flew to the nearest parking lot light poles and stood perfectly still. Soon a darkened shadow flew overhead, its wings stretched to its fullest, quietly, silently and slowly it flew over the "stone" pigeons. The hawk circled but did not see the pigeons - it saw only strange rocks on the tops of the lights and so it flew away.

Then one single brave pigeon flew down from one of the lights. He flew in the direction of where the hawk had gone and circled and then came back with the verdict.

"Everybody stay where you are. It's not safe." And so once again everyone remained in his or her spot, forming perfect pigeon statues on the lights. For 10 minutes everyone remained perfectly still and then once again, a lone brave pigeon circled above in the sky. This time he reported good news: "I think he's gone. I think it's safe to go down now."

And so they all came down and greeted me at the familiar feeding spot. They ate quickly and silently and then flew back up to safety. I bid them adieu and they watched me go from their perches atop the lights. Silent, stone pigeons blending into the silhouettes of a parking lot light.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I bet that you were as apprehensive as they were, Garye!

Wast the same brave pigeon that did both checks?

Cynthia


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

I wouldn't doubt it if it was the same pigeon. Just flew right out there alone to check it out.

Yep, I was just as apprehensive about the whole situation. I watched that hawk fly over them but they were so still that it didn't arouse the hawk's attention and he just flew over them.

THEY CAN BE ROCKS WHEN THE NEED OCCURS!

And it's a very good thing too.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Garye, 

What an interesting story! Sounds like those pigeons have the drill down pat Seems like they knew just what to do and had their leader make sure all was safe.

Glad it was a good outcome


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

WOW...I was holding my breath in suspense...as I read on..

Just goes to show you how a healthy group of ferals can protect each other, working together..sounding the warning, and quick as lightning speed to secure safety. 

I can just hear the Scout, (brave pigeon) speaking out to the group.

Glad you were there to see this group in action, and for your supportive care...thank you.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Garye, you told the story beautifully! So glad they went unnoticed. Your heart got in your throat, I'll bet.

Maggie


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Hi Garye

What an interesting story! The saying 'safety in numbers' says it all. I wonder if they have to pick straws to find out who the 'sentry' is for the day!

Lindi


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Great story, Garye. They do seem to have an assigned 'Look out' who keeps watch for the group. Think you had us all on the edge of our seats.

fp


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Aren't they great. They are so smart.
Thanks for sharing the story.

Reti


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Hi Garye~ The story, the way you told it, made it seem like I was right there watching thru your eyes. Very impacting story, and how it proves that safety in numbers does work.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Great description of events, Garye - bet you's a good campfire story teller 

John


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*Wow!*

Talk about a cliff hanger! Well told! Your flock certainly seems wise in the ways of predetors!

Send CONGRATULATIONS to all your flock from me and Mr. Squeaks for a job WELL DONE!!


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

I always watch them to see if they'll go through the drill. They know what they have to do and they do it fast. Even the young ones know the seriousness of doing the drill.

I'm forever thankful that they take it seriously and that they come out ok. It was truly amazing that the hawk had flown over all of them and didn't try to get any of them.

They were so still they must've seemed like plastic statues to the hawk.


----------

